# 2014 mini alpine zone where?



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2014)

My votes is for Killington, and or Gore.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 7, 2014)

Gore 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 7, 2014)

Cannon - last years ski off never happened!


.......


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2014)

dlague said:


> Cannon - last years ski off never happened!
> 
> 
> .......




Oh it is happening.

Mad Mad Mad is on the right in this pic!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Killington or Gore would work for me. Only thing it would have to be on a ski club weekend unless we could get a better group discount. For Killington those days would be 1/3-4, 2/7-8, 3/14-15, 4/11-12. There's a Nov. weekend but that would be to early I think. For Gore it would be 3/21-22. Gore has a 12/6-7 weekend also but I wouldn't be able to make it because I'm already committed that weekend.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 7, 2014)

Another vote for Ktown and or Gore.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 7, 2014)

Magic.  Case closed.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 7, 2014)

Aspen


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Oct 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Aspen


i wish


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 7, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Magic.  Case closed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 7, 2014)

http://cloudmont.com/
Have it here and spread the travel pain equally


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 8, 2014)

Gore, 1 day, Magic and K 1 day at stay 3 day weekend


----------



## makimono (Oct 8, 2014)

an early season meetup at K would be cool and we could take advantage of the twofers

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 9, 2014)

Snowbird 4 day weekend to Utah we should try to due.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

makimono said:


> an early season meetup at K would be cool and we could take advantage of the twofers
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag



This should happen, too.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 9, 2014)

Gore


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 9, 2014)

Warp Daddy said:


> Gore



Yes. Cheap(er) lodging in Lake George...

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2014)

scotty, can you put together some lodging options for those of us that would spend the weekend?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 9, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Yes. Cheap(er) lodging in Lake George...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


Rutland has it's share of inexpensive motels too. Then there's always Turn of the River Lodge (place is for sale).

To me it doesn't matter, either K or Gore. I'd still be staying in Pittsford either way. Of course K would be a shorter drive.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Rutland has it's share of inexpensive motels too. Then there's always Turn of the River Lodge (place is for sale).



Nick should buy it, create a AZ ski club and become in Inn keeper with his wife and kids.


----------



## Tin (Oct 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Oh it is happening.
> 
> Mad Mad Mad is on the right in this pic!!!




Your right or our right?



And Magic, end of story.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> Your right or our right?
> 
> 
> 
> And Magic, end of story.



looker's right


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 10, 2014)

makimono said:


> an early season meetup at K would be cool and we could take advantage of the twofers
> 
> http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag


^^^^^^^^^^^^^
this


Remember the title says 2014 not 2015.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Remember the title says 2014



Nice catch.  I guess Killington would have to get my vote - unless Mother Nature has big plans in store for nov/dec in S. VT.  Then I will change my vote back to Magic   The place is ideal for an AZ meetup.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 11, 2014)

K-ton


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 12, 2014)

I can tell you one thing for sure. I'll be at K Sat. Dec. 6th with "DA BOYZ". My plan right now is to drive up early on Thurs. the 4th & ski K. Might be my 1st day unless there's something good going on earlier. Fri. the 5th ski Stowe for a ski club day. "DA BOYZ" will be up Fri. late afternoon, we usually go out to eat then go back to the lodge, hang out & get stupid, we'll be lucky to be at K by noon Sat. This is why I go up earlier, get some skiing in. That's my plan anyway. Anyone else have a plan?


----------

